# where to buy SAE and amano shrimp



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone know a lfs that sells Siamese Algae Eaters and amano shrimp around scarborough area? I tried big al's scarb and they had siamese flying fox they look like SAE but when I ask the girl helping me she said they are not SAE.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> anyone know a lfs that sells Siamese Algae Eaters and amano shrimp around scarborough area? I tried big al's scarb and they had siamese flying fox they look like SAE but when I ask the girl helping me she said they are not SAE.


A suggestion. You should make a print out of the SAE IDing blown up so when you're hunting for the fish you can have positive ID and or something to show the CSR if they get argumental on it. I know not Scar but BA @ NY has amanos.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

it might be worth taking that piece of paper as Aquaneco suggests.

these may help.

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazine/may08/siamese-algae-eater-id.htm

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/saes.htm

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh man the false and flying fox are kind of hard to tell apart from the real SAE if I was in a LFS. Youll probably be there 5 mins checking the tank just for a clear view. :#

 

Anyone know of any places in the GTA that have true SAE's they've ID'd or stores that are honest on thier stock?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Frank has both, 1.50 for SAE and 1.75 for amano shrimp. Best prices i've seen for these two things

Frank's Aquarium
Kennedy Road, Markham, ON L3R 0W4
(905) 477-1950


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Frank has both, 1.50 for SAE and 1.75 for amano shrimp. Best prices i've seen for these two things
> 
> Frank's Aquarium
> Kennedy Road, Markham, ON L3R 0W4
> (905) 477-1950


Yah but are the SAE's confirmed -TRUE- SAE's? Like all the stock is 100% SAE's with no mixed in Flying foxes and such?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Yah but are the SAE's confirmed -TRUE- SAE's? Like all the stock is 100% SAE's with no mixed in Flying foxes and such?


Yeah, you could just check, because the black stripe goes all the way through to the end of the tail..whereas flying fox would have yellow fins...more colourful of the three.
CAE's will have straight black stripe instead of jagged and the black stripe doesn't run all the way through to the tail. All in all, SAE's are the most humble and have the least features, but the best work ethics


----------

